# Ferrari F40 Pics part 2.



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

From a recent detail I pulled it outside for some sunny shots to really do it some justice :argie:










































































































































































Thank you

Robbie


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

One hell of a car that is mate


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

Does it belong to a museum ?


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Drool!!!

What's with the name plate on the front airdam?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

robsonj said:


> Does it belong to a museum ?


No its privatly owned. :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Car looks absolutely mint mate. Owner is one lucky guy.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Dingo2002 said:


> Drool!!!
> 
> What's with the name plate on the front airdam?


It got trailored to me straight after a showing :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> Car looks absolutely mint mate. Owner is one lucky guy.


And he lives in Monaco :devil:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

*MAGIC* said:


> And he lives in Monaco :devil:


Alright for some :lol:

What was the mileage on this anyway?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> Alright for some :lol:
> 
> What was the mileage on this anyway?


A tad over 15k :doublesho


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good....but you coulda smiled Robbie


----------



## trackslag (Mar 20, 2011)

Awesome car dont think ive seen one in yellow before thanks for posting this one


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic F40..


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Brand new F40,what a car!
looks perfect.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Lovely what a car even if a colour most wouldnt consider (but we,d all have)
Are you based right next to a Ferrari specialist QV? I recognize that?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow

What a stunning piece of kit :buffer:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

You missed a bit ..

Lovely car to work on I bet ..


----------



## DaveSimpson (Jul 2, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful! Great job.


----------



## rdig1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

It´s my first time i see a yelow one!


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Total automotive porn... even the indicator lenses look like erect nipples !!!

Doesnt matter what Ferrari or any other supercar manufacturer produce this would always been the one my lotto win would go on.

Well, that and a Zonda :thumb:


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Miglior said:


> Looking good....but you coulda smiled Robbie


That is Robbies smile :lol:


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for showing those pics Robbie .. I think its the ONLY yellow car I have ever liked in my life


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

awesome as always !!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

nice one robbie but no matter how much posing beside it you do it wont make u look any better lol!! even with ur game face on!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Cheers for all the great and funny comments guys :thumb:

Love you all :lol:

Robbie


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work as always mate.... one day you'll be as good as me  :lol:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

what was the paint readings like Rob, most I have seen are pretty thin and can see the carbon weave under the paint..........

Best Colour IMO but have asoft spot for yellow cars :argie:

Magic towers is coming along nicely now,has MR E dropped off the 250GTO yet??? think your insurers will want you to sleep on site with guard dogs and bouncers:lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> what was the paint readings like Rob, most I have seen are pretty thin and can see the carbon weave under the paint..........
> 
> Best Colour IMO but have asoft spot for yellow cars :argie:
> 
> Magic towers is coming along nicely now,has MR E dropped off the 250GTO yet??? think your insurers will want you to sleep on site with guard dogs and bouncers:lol:


Paint reading were around 100 on average and you could see the weave in certain areas :thumb:

I do have at times a security guard on site if needed depending on what cars I have in. And I am not joking :thumb: 
All part of the Magic experience.

Robbie


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Paint reading were around 100 on average and you could see the weave in certain areas :thumb:
> 
> I do have at times a security guard on site if needed depending on what cars I have in. And I am not joking :thumb:
> All part of the Magic experience.
> ...


Gosh there is no end to Johnnyopolis talents 

guess that explains the Bond style videos, has M given him a double 00 status and license to kill :lol::lol:

M towers is sounds like a good place to be:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Awesome car! Still looks like every car I drew as a kid! :thumb:

(I suppose I was 7 when this was built) :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> Gosh there is no end to Johnnyopolis talents
> 
> guess that explains the Bond style videos, has M given him a double 00 status and license to kill :lol::lol:
> 
> M towers is sounds like a good place to be:thumb:


It sure is mate :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

gdavison said:


> That is Robbies smile :lol:


:lol: :thumb:


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice car. I have noticed it in a lot of your pictures lately, is there a story behind it or are you just storing it for its owner?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

DasArab said:


> Nice car. I have noticed it in a lot of your pictures lately, is there a story behind it or are you just storing it for its owner?


It was booked in for a pre sale detail, The owner then asked if he could pay me to store it untill it sold :thumb:

Cant say who the owner is but the car is now sold :thumb:


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Lovely work, can't say the same about the colour. I reckon they should stay in the factory colour, repainted ones stand out from the proper red


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ocdetailer said:


> Lovely work, can't say the same about the colour. I reckon they should stay in the factory colour, repainted ones stand out from the proper red


Thank you and I kind of agree :thumb: However it is nice to see one in a different colour :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

shame about the wrinkles in the front stick on numberplate


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

oh my god.


underpants please

:argie:


----------

